# Curby's Score - Want one too?



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I live near a local college and I frequently raid the dumpsters there. In fact I've found 90% of the wood for my walk-through from there. Cool thing is, you never know exactly what you'll find. They are always remodeling something and I could probably have furnished my house with the stuff they throw away (except mattresses, ewwww).

Anyway, I stopped by last night and found this in the dumpster...


















Complete light, already wired, and in pretty good shape. Even excellent shape. The only thing missing is some of the glass panes. I haven't tried to put any power to it but the wiring looks to be in good shape. It's probably about 3-3 1/2 feet wide. Big.

Here's the kicker. I only really need one *but there's another one there*. It's buried a little further down but I could probably dig it out with a little persuasion. So if anyone is close to NW Pennsylvania and wants it, let me know. They weigh a ton so it can't be shipped and you'll have to pick it up. But there it is.

.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow awesome piece! You don't even have to do anything to it. Why don't you dig up the other one and use the pane glass to replace the ones that is broken on yours.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great find!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's awesome! If I were you I'd dig out the other one too, even if I didn't need it right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This has "haunted castle" written all over it


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Sweet find. If I was just a tad closer, I'd consder the drive out to pick the other one up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding, I would too.
Sure a nice gothic look to it!
Being that heavy, is it cast iron?? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm just wondering where they used it at a college. It looks as if it belongs in a Viking drinking hall (not the Minnesota Vikings)


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No kidding, I would too.
> Sure a nice gothic look to it!
> Being that heavy, is it cast iron?? lol


Hold on, let me check my hernea. Nope not cast iron, just aluminum. But the chains are most of the weight. All iron there.



RoxyBlue said:


> I'm just wondering where they used it at a college. It looks as if it belongs in a Viking drinking hall (not the Minnesota Vikings)


Close. They are the Fighting Scots so maybe this fit in with a bunch of drunk Scotsman.

I think maybe I will visit the dumpster again and grab the other one. What's one more piece of cast-off lying around my house. Of course if Mrs. Lewlew catches me bringing it home this may be my last post. Goodbye cruel world.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MARK!! If you can get the other one w/o too much trouble, I'll GLADLY take it! That is awesome! What a find!
Let me know and I can come out to get it! Thanks man!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

take the other & harvest the glass panes..that is perfect...do u know how much stuff like that IS in Renovation Catologue!?? LOTS. Sweeeet.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> This has "haunted castle" written all over it


...sure does. I'd snatch up that other one.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> MARK!! If you can get the other one w/o too much trouble, I'll GLADLY take it! That is awesome! What a find!
> Let me know and I can come out to get it! Thanks man!


You know it Jerry! I'll stop by the dumpster tonight and liberate it. Hopefully without too much trouble or getting nabbed by campus police. Can you post bail for me?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> You know it Jerry! I'll stop by the dumpster tonight and liberate it. Hopefully without too much trouble or getting nabbed by campus police. Can you post bail for me?


Bail? as in money? I might have some loose change under my car seat.

Can't thank you enough! Glad I stumbled on this thread! One of these will fit perfectly into a scene I'm planning for this year. Hmmm, I'm sensing another tombstone for Roads End this year!:smoking:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

What an awesome find! It's PERFECT!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool find. That is haunted without doing anything to it.
Good luck digging the other one out for jdubbya.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Amazing what people will throw away without second consideration...People with no imagination or foresight are our best friends!! Whenever I visit the Railroading club with my friend, I usually go through the dumpster near the work areas and am always amazed by what they casually throw away. Wiring (battery leads and regular wires), switches, sheet aluminum (from control panels), and other great project worthy material. Naturally, I will collect everything I can cart away since I believe the unwritten rule states that once it's in the garbage it's now public domain.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome find I can think of several uses for it in my little haunt


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Great find! All I ever find in the dumpsters around here is trash....with the exception of an occasional drunk.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

You have inspired me. I think I may have to start checking the dumpsters on campus (live near 2 major schools). That is an AWESOME find!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mark (lewlew) called me this evening, and left a message that he got not one but two more fixtures out of the dumpster! Geez Louise! I have an awesome idea for one so there is still another up for grabs if anyone wants it. I'm planning to pick mine up next week. Thanks again Mark! I know it's been freezing here he past fw days so it must have been a pain sorting through that dumpster. I really appreciate your efforts!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope someone got a video of that dumpster diving


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

if you end up with 2, you could take the lights off and you will have the beginnings of an iron maiden or one of those gibbet ity thingys. ( or what ever they are called lol)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope someone got a video of that dumpster diving


Ha! That would be an instant Youtube classic!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is a fabulous looking chandelier, very"gothic-y", if that's a word. what a lucky find, and how nice of you, to go back and dig out not one but 2 in this weather!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope someone got a video of that dumpster diving


That's all I need is photo evidence that I was there! Freezing temperatures, my head down and ass up in a dumpster, swearing at chains that won't pull loose, all the while trying to be 'quiet' about it! Good times!!!

As jdubbya said, I was able to get a couple more of the lights. They all have the complete hardware and most of the glass panels. I noticed this morning that they had moved the dumpster which usually means it's getting ready to be hauled away. I may have filched these in the nick of time.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mark, The Halloween gods were smiling down on you as you were rifling through the dumpster! Good thing the truck didn't come to haul it away while you were in there!
Those look great! The glass panes won't be any problem to replace. I'm seeing these with orange flicker bulbs and some cob webs hanging from them.Thanks again man!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Not a problem. Anything I can do for a fellow haunter! I had the same look for these in mind! I'll try and check the wiring this week.

Keep in mind folks that I only need one and jdubbya needs one *there's still one up for grabs.*


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Aw, man! If I lives ANYWHERE even REMOTELY close to ya, I'd so be grabbing that on up! But I'm an AZ girl. It's a bit of a hike from Tucson. hehe


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We need to set up a prop-chain!! PA to W. Virginia to Kentucky to Missouri to Kansas to Colorado to Arizona. Hmmm, wonder if anyone's ever tried that?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I should tell my brother who lives in Erie to pick it up for me ..


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

scream1973 said:


> I should tell my brother who lives in Erie to pick it up for me ..


Sent you a PM. Let me know as I'm glad to get it to you somehow. Where in Erie?


----------

